# 2008 FINISHED BUILDS ONLY !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE IT IS ! THIS WILL BE ARE 2008 BUILT MODEL TOPIC! 

LETS SEE 08 BRING BIG AND BADDER BUILDS AND BUILDERS ! 


COMPLETED  kits of 2008 !


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

i got a 80's caddy that was built for a contest in 08' does that count???, i built it a month ago


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jan 1 2008, 01:44 PM~9580819
> *i got a 80's caddy that was built for a contest in 08' does that count???, i built it a month ago
> *


 :uh: it hasnt even been 24 hours into 08 yet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jan 1 2008, 10:44 AM~9580819
> *i got a 80's caddy that was built for a contest in 08' does that count???, i built it a month ago*


put it in the 07 builds then.......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 05:03 PM~9581883
> *put it in the 07 builds then.......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

allright fellas..... ima kick off 08 with my first completed build of 08, hope you like


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a nice '65!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 10:20 AM~9604948
> *That's a nice '65!
> *


x2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

your undercarriage is still white ... ?young builder huh... youll soon learn tho just watch us big doggs there


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

dropped your 65 is sick looking..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 4 2008, 09:02 AM~9606036
> *dropped your 65 is sick looking..
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

#1 for 2008


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:41 AM~9611894
> *sick homie..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  appeciate it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 09:41 PM~9611896
> *  appeciate it.
> *


i gotta get busy :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good yall


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 07:28 PM~9617894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1/64?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

my 1st for 2008


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 11:22 PM~9618327
> *1/64?
> *


1/28


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

First one for 08


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice '70!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 12:22 PM~9621045
> *Nice '70!!!
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my first for 08, the ebay camper special.....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like a really nice start for everyone.......great looking rides

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2008, 03:38 AM~9611883
> *#1 for 2008
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice build homie.......... :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 6 2008, 02:22 AM~9618332
> *my 1st for 2008
> 
> 
> ...




now thats bad ass homie......... love the paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 6 2008, 03:19 PM~9621028
> *First one for 08
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride homie....... color looks like my 70 monte........ what color is that?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2008, 01:43 PM~9621487
> *nice ride homie....... color looks like my 70 monte........ what color is that?
> *


Thanks homie

Black base , metal specks blue with Kustom Kolors Transparent Oriental Blue


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 5 2008, 10:28 PM~9617894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat rims r those bro


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 6 2008, 03:25 PM~9622121
> *Wat rims r those bro
> *


revell 32 ford


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 6 2008, 01:19 PM~9621028
> *First one for 08
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice ElRafa :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2008, 01:39 PM~9621461
> *:0  nice build homie..........  :yes:
> *


Appreciate it....you too... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 6 2008, 06:21 PM~9622103
> *Thanks homie
> 
> Black base , metal specks blue with Kustom Kolors Transparent Oriental Blue
> *



that oriental blue is a bad color huh! i did the same color on the monte, just from HOK. 

nice choice homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2008, 07:09 PM~9622501
> *Appreciate it....you too... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2008, 04:15 PM~9622569
> *that oriental blue is a bad color huh! i did the same color on the monte, just from HOK.
> 
> nice choice homie
> *


Thanks bro 

There are some clean ass build for 08 and this is just the begining hno: hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 6 2008, 07:55 PM~9622809
> *Thanks bro
> 
> There are some clean ass build for 08 and this is just the begining  hno:  hno:
> *



and it will only get better from here homie.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

undonked 58 impala the BMF is actually tin foil with detail master glue


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jan 6 2008, 09:19 AM~9621028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 6 2008, 09:21 PM~9624532
> *undonked 58 impala the BMF is actually tin foil with detail master glue
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro. whered you get the boot from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 6 2008, 05:31 PM~9624660
> *looks good bro. whered you get the boot from?
> *


its a Hi Risers diecast homie  he just undonked it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 6 2008, 11:21 PM~9624532
> *undonked 58 impala the BMF is actually tin foil with detail master glue
> 
> 
> ...




:0 nice, i love the mags :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

#1 for 08 :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 12:02 PM~9630520
> *#1 for 08 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my first for 2008 It's a Diecast Audi A4, dropped it on some 19" Maya's.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyones builds are looking TIGHT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 7 2008, 08:48 PM~9634959
> *Everyones builds are looking TIGHT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


u 2 homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

first one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: always klean homie....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Heres #1. 300 coupe not resin




























#2 300 wagon not resin.



























Yeah, it's an ELEPHANT!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:  DAMMMNN you guys are gettin down in 08 :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well homies here is my first build done for 08 
(THUGG PASSION)


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

man! you have California plates! YOU ARE CANADIAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the car is from California lol :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 13 2008, 02:44 PM~9682969
> *the car is from California lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

ThaT IS Clean homie


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 that looks perfect cruzinlow :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

realy like the 63. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 13 2008, 11:39 AM~9682945
> *well homies here is my first build done for 08
> (THUGG PASSION)
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Started this in '07 but got it done in '08.....
1st one..


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

good job on the 4 door look....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 15 2008, 04:09 PM~9702823
> *Started this in '07 but got it done in '08.....
> 1st one..
> 
> ...


oh damn a 4 door nice touch homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 15 2008, 07:09 PM~9702823
> *Started this in '07 but got it done in '08.....
> 1st one..
> 
> ...



I AM LOVEIN THE 4DOOR HOMIE :0 

nice work homie


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea+Jan 15 2008, 09:00 PM~9704958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.......


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

that 4 door made from a 2 door or is it resin?


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 13 2008, 02:39 PM~9682945
> *well homies here is my first build done for 08
> (THUGG PASSION)
> 
> ...


i'm diggin that shit! nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Heres my one of my rides done for tha 08!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great Waco....

Man, I can't believe that it's already the 18th of January and MINI hasn't posted up like a Dozen finished builds.....WHAT A SLAKER.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looking good everyone.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 18 2008, 07:52 AM~9725634
> *Looks great Waco....
> 
> Man, I can't believe that it's already the 18th of January and MINI hasn't posted up like a Dozen finished builds.....WHAT A SLAKER....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Thanx Bro. :biggrin: and tha Mini comment ......I KNOW HUH!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 18 2008, 07:50 AM~9725628
> *Heres my one of my rides done for tha 08!
> 
> 
> ...



if you got a exacto knife ...just a lil pointer ..carve the acess mold on your grill it would look even better then it does now NICE COLOR TO LOOKIN LIKE KERMIT GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 16 2008, 06:36 PM~9712720
> *that 4 door made from a 2 door or is it resin?
> *


Made from a 2 door, I just wanted to create the illussion
of a 4 door, I got a couple pics on this other topic before 
paint.......They're almost at the bottom of page...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=375537&st=80

Everyone else really nice ridez............. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

All the ride are lookin good homies :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 18 2008, 08:50 AM~9725628
> *Heres my one of my rides done for tha 08!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Now this is Clean! Good job


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#3 67 Impala. Rainbow Bright.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What color is that?! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2008, 08:20 PM~9742350
> *#3 67 Impala. Rainbow Bright.
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 20 2008, 10:23 PM~9742384
> *What color is that?! I LOVE IT!!
> *


VALSPAR HOK base coat white, rainbow flakes & testors high gloss 1814.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice build homie and welcome!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

do you need a special airbrush to spray flake? I have an iwata eclipse hp-bcs. will that work?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 21 2008, 12:07 AM~9743262
> *do you need a special airbrush to spray flake? I have an iwata eclipse hp-bcs. will that work?
> *


I have no idea what kind of brush that is. I have a testors external brush I got for 20 bucks from Walmart in '96.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

Do you spray flake through your airbrush modelsbyroni?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah where can i get rainbow flake


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 21 2008, 12:16 AM~9743365
> *Do you spray flake through your airbrush modelsbyroni?
> *


My brush is external, so the flake nor the paint actually goes thru the brush.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

got it so you could. mine is internal, siphon feed, dual action. Great brush to spray normal paints with just dont know if i can spray flake and i thought maybe someone on here would know.


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

08


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2008, 10:19 PM~9743399
> *My brush is external, so the flake nor the paint actually goes thru the brush.
> *


external meaning, the jar of paint is attached to the tip of the gun, the air passes over the tip coming out of the jar acting as a syphon and pushing the paint as apossed to the paint going through your gun. You can spray flake from an internal air brush. you might need to hone it out a bit first or constantly take it apart to clean as it will clog very fast! easy way to do it, pull the needle back a bit so it doesnt collect on the tip as fast. The better thing to do, is buy a small touch up spray gun, they tend to have bigger tips providing easyier spraying for thicker paints or flake. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

#1 in 08. Still have to glue the wheels when they get here. But its done. 

"G" prix


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#4


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 24 2008, 08:15 PM~9776881
> *#4
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... you guys poppin them out like welfare kids!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn roni you just whipin these out like nothin lol. lookin good homie


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

I SAW THIS IN O8 AT THE PETERSON AUTO MUSEUM LA VIDA LOWRIDER EXHZIBIT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Jan 24 2008, 08:55 PM~9777377
> *I SAW THIS IN O8 AT THE PETERSON AUTO MUSEUM LA VIDA LOWRIDER EXHZIBIT
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A BAD REPLICA BUILT BY A GREAT BUILDER. "DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA". ONE OF THE BADDEST BUILDERS OUT THERE. U SHOULD CHECK OUT HIS TOPIC, JUST LOOK 4 HIGHLANDER 64.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2008, 09:20 PM~9742350
> *#3 67 Impala. Rainbow Bright.
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME JOB! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
Are those wheels Pegasus MC's?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my Caprice "Mango Fever" MCBA Hawaii....



















Without the flashy lites









Keep the wise toes comments to yourself :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice nice brotha


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THAT 67 IS BAD AZZ


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 26 2008, 12:33 AM~9786395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 nice, good work
and look at that camel toe :0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 25 2008, 12:35 PM~9781245
> *AWESOME JOB! :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> Are those wheels Pegasus MC's?
> *


They are something called 100 spoke from CBD. NEVER HEARD OF THEM BUT THEY WERE A DOLLAR A SET AT 1 OF DA SHOWS I WENT 2 IN PITTSBURGH.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides looking clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 26 2008, 09:45 PM~9792466
> *They are something called 100 spoke from CBD. NEVER HEARD OF THEM BUT THEY WERE A DOLLAR A SET AT 1 OF DA SHOWS I WENT 2  IN PITTSBURGH.
> *


Cool thanks bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

#2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

my build isnt really popular yet and its not even a car or pick up but if u want ill post it maybe itll become popular then


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Finished a 62 Catalina today  JONAS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 26 2008, 11:38 PM~9792865
> *my build isnt really popular yet and its not even a car or pick up but if u want ill post it maybe itll become popular then
> *


quit flappin your lips n post pics


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 10:07 AM~9795005
> *quit flappin your lips n post pics
> *


X 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 26 2008, 11:41 PM~9792434
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 i like this............... nice and clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice Caprice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

FINISHED.







1/18 SCALE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 18 2008, 06:52 AM~9725634
> *Man, I can't believe that it's already the 18th of January and MINI hasn't posted up like a Dozen finished builds.....WHAT A SLAKER....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:0 i know huh


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

this is my first build in 08, GREEN LIGHT 63. what do you think :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That really nice good work


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 29 2008, 07:56 PM~9817170
> *That really nice good work
> *



X2 homie!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THANK YOU


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

saweeeet.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Bodine!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

chassis shot?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jan 29 2008, 07:52 PM~9817128
> *this is my first build in 08, GREEN LIGHT 63. what do you think :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean build homie!!! Is that a Tamiya Green?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

DAMN BODINE! LOVE THE 58 MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MINE TOO! LOVE YOUR CHOICE OF COLOR AND WHEELS TOO. AWSOME FINISH!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 30 2008, 01:59 AM~9819907
> *DAMN BODINE! LOVE THE 58 MAKES ME WANT TO FINISH MINE TOO! LOVE YOUR CHOICE  OF COLOR AND WHEELS TOO. AWSOME FINISH!!!!!!
> *


wheels for rear are same as front i cut back lip off and added to back for the deep wide look


its a 57 :biggrin: 


thanx


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Finnaly finished the elco


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good !


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> Clean build homie!!! Is that a Tamiya Green?
> no i used testors one coat lacquer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN THER SOME GOOD BULDS


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice rides


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres one of mine





































its 99.9% complete all i need is da stickers and da tail lights


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 01:54 PM~9842133
> *heres one of mine
> 
> 
> ...


so its not 100% done?
post says 2008 FINISHED BUILDS ONLY


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

but its damn close that counts right


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jan 30 2008, 06:46 AM~9821336
> *Finnaly finished the elco
> 
> 
> ...


el camino came out sick homie...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 09:54 AM~9842133
> *heres one of mine
> 
> 
> ...


i thought u said u were bad ass? :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jan 30 2008, 12:46 PM~9821336
> *Finnaly finished the elco
> 
> 
> ...



i love this whip....... nice work homie !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 30 2008, 02:27 AM~9819331
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this is a bad ass whip too bodine! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 DONE :0 :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

#1 for 08'


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE RED!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 4 2008, 04:26 PM~9863692
> *Very nice
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 4 2008, 02:11 PM~9862744
> *#1 for 08'
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is bad ass bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 4 2008, 05:11 PM~9862744
> *#1 for 08'
> 
> 
> ...




staright smooth! :worship:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 5 2008, 01:48 PM~9870830
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

luv that monte :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Feb 5 2008, 11:08 PM~9874577
> *luv that monte :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*# 2 *


























*and # 3*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 2 2008, 02:16 PM~9849252
> *but its damn close that counts right
> *


 :no: its not 100% complete


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 01:45 PM~9909354
> *:no: its not 100% complete
> *


X 2 :nono: :nono:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 10 2008, 04:32 PM~9909279
> *# 2
> 
> 
> ...



turnin them out big homie!

very nice work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2008, 09:25 AM~9915401
> *turnin them out big homie!
> 
> very nice work as always  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Feb 3 2008, 05:28 PM~9857860
> *:0  :0  :0  #1 for 08'</span>
> 
> 
> ...


SICK RIDES HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's number 2 for this year!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

love the patterns u got on that monte homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

nice 70 the interior looks slick


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice job on that monte Waco :thumbsup:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

this is my candy 63 finally completed this year. it was reeeeally rushed came out pretty nice for my 2nd or 3rd pattern job!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Cooshit! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

thanx fellas! :biggrin: thought i had more pics of the engine, but i must've deleted. will post front shots soon


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Cooshit! Cooshit :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 13 2008, 03:39 PM~9934990
> *Cooshit! Cooshit  :biggrin:
> *


thanx biggdeee!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Number 2 for the year.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

this is my sons first build 
he did it yesterday


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 17 2008, 07:39 AM~9962163
> *Number 2 for the year.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks good my lady did hers in red


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 13 2008, 12:39 PM~9934990
> *Cooshit! Cooshit  :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 03:36 AM~9977039
> *x-2  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i saw you posted in here i was gonna look at ur finished ride :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2008, 11:37 PM~9977042
> *:0  i saw you posted in here i was gonna look at ur finished ride  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 04:37 AM~9977042
> *:0  i saw you posted in here i was gonna look at ur finished ride  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my finished rides
100% completed

my 50 ford pick up





































my 60 chevy fleet side



















my 05 dodge magnum





































my 39 chevy BOMB























































so whatcha guys think 
sweet huh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> heres my finished rides
> 100% completed
> 
> were they all finished in 08?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yup all of them


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

this is my first for 2008


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 25 2008, 04:54 PM~10027132
> *this is my first for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Number 3 Pro-street T-bird


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 25 2008, 08:19 PM~10027756
> *Number 3 Pro-street T-bird
> 
> 
> ...



this is smooth homie!


looks mean! nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok homie...... 2nd for 2008


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2008, 03:32 PM~10071217
> *ok homie...... 2nd for 2008
> 
> 
> ...




Very Nice


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 3 2008, 01:06 PM~10077303
> *Very Nice
> *


x2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

63 Ford Galaxy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

here's mine for 2008'' 95% done 
64 impala ~NYC blues~



















my 94 cadi big body ~blk Beauty~ 97%done 



















3 more to come this year to so keep a look out


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

NICE ride you have Raiderpride :thumbsup: JONAS
My Street Rod :biggrin: :biggrin: 








My Kustom


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Ford63 :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 03:52 AM~10083736
> *here's mine for 2008'' 95% done
> 64 impala ~NYC blues~
> 
> ...


only 3 friggin slacker !!!

j/k homie
the rides look real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 04:52 AM~10083736
> *here's mine for 2008'' 95% done
> 64 impala ~NYC blues~
> 
> ...




nice work homie!


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 17 2008, 08:19 AM~9962239
> *this is my sons first build
> he did it yesterday
> 
> ...


that's badass! how old is he?


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

here's some more pics of tha trey:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the firewall came blank like that ???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 08:43 AM~10094039
> *the firewall came blank like that ???
> *


no they come with one, looks like he just didnt put it in.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like he made a shaved one or he shaved the one for it


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

i finshed this one back in Jan. its mostly box stock but i notched the frame and custom made control arms for the front to get in layin a lil lower it was a fun build though


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Mar 5 2008, 11:30 PM~10100125
> *i finshed this one back in Jan.  its mostly box stock but i notched the frame and custom made control arms for the front to get in layin a lil lower it was a fun build though
> 
> 
> ...


looks goob bro  :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 5 2008, 11:03 AM~10094559
> *no they come with one, looks like he just didnt put it in.
> *


yup, right on! i thought it looked better shaved so i jus sanded a lil.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

*#2 for the year so far*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready C-Low!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#5 PRO STREET TAURAS SHO.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Mar 7 2008, 04:01 AM~10105764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

#2 THIS YEAR


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

clean caddy :thumbsup:
but man that white stuff just gave me the chills


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well here is mine for the 08


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good mr 1/16th but the wheels look a lil small IMO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

#2 for this year
got this one off the workbench. bought it off ebay for $42. 

when i got it

























and now
























wheels-20" wires









paint-color changing
















and interior-dash and center counsel door,storage area painted body color,pistol grip shifter from E body









this was a mock up pic, can see i blackwashed the grille


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homies


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

one that ive done


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

PIMPIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Mar 5 2008, 11:26 AM~10093918
> *that's badass! how old is he?
> *


hes 8


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#6


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

#2 for 08 (lil red bitch)


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VERY NICE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweet custom


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice custom Ford Tbird.... like the old skool look


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

EVERYONES RIDES CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

#3 for this year. 79 lebaron town & country wagon. painted graphit,wheels from the dodge sidewinder kit,hemi, tuff wheel from a 71 cuda,and shaved roof rack


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

me likes , even if its die cast.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

me to. its the 1st diecast ive done and i think it turned out pretty good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

u painted it ???


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup heres what it looked like when i got it


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

First completed of 08 for me!!!



































































A ton of more pics here!!!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...ip%20Silverado/


----------



## Hawkster (Mar 26, 2008)

Where can I get me some rims like these? or do they come with the car?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Hawkster (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I found some there, but I'll pass on $60 bucks. 

There's gotta be cheaper ones out there.


----------



## UpstateRider (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:22 AM~9618332
> *my 1st for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS TITE LOVE THE STYLE AND THE LOOK


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawkster_@Apr 2 2008, 06:40 PM~10320045
> *Yeah I found some there, but I'll pass on $60 bucks.
> 
> There's gotta be cheaper ones out there.
> *


you looked at the mondo wheels , look at the 1109 or 1113 ....  10 bucks a set i think...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is number 3 for 2008


----------



## Hawkster (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 3 2008, 03:37 AM~10323390
> *you looked at the mondo wheels , look at the 1109 or 1113 ....   10 bucks a set i think...
> *


yeah, you were right... 

Thanks homie.. just what I was looking for.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

everyones rides look good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY FRIST FINISHED BUILD OF 2008 ! :angry: 


#1 



*GANGSTER LOVE*

































































Here's some pics to try and show the ture color !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lovin it....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-NUMERO DOS PA MI.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I forgot to add #1 for this year. Not too happy with it, but at least I got something done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i guess # 2 &# 3 for 08 in the finished book! 
*GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES *









I guess sence the coffin was hand made it should be in here now that it is finish !


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Build looks great Mini. If you ever cast these put me on the list.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

half of a two car "overhaulin" display, still gotta build up the beater car, has chrome tips are on the pipes, just not in the pics


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

this one started as a painted kit from the local model club meeting a few months back. I tried to rub out the paint but messed it up so it became a "winter project"

































phil


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2008, 01:11 AM~10452095
> *Well    i  guess  # 2 &# 3  for  08  in the  finished  book!
> GANGSTER II WITH  THE BLUES
> 
> ...


That right there is BADASS!!!!! :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the Hearse you Built , Mini ! 
Very Nice Car !

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2008, 04:52 AM~10452313
> *this one started as a painted kit from the local model club meeting a few months back. I tried to rub out the paint but messed it up so it became a "winter project"
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LOVE THAT CRSH LOOK, where did you get the lil house and drive way?


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 19 2008, 10:14 AM~10453543
> *LOL LOVE THAT CRSH LOOK, where did you get the lil house and drive way?
> *


they look like blown up pictures


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think #3 for me.......


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

whatcha think 2 dr.vert 96 impala on big wheels or should it be a lo lo? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

why the fuck did you post that in here?? thats NOT a FINISHED ride :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 20 2008, 06:39 PM~10462078
> *why the fuck did you post that in here?? thats NOT a FINISHED ride :uh:
> *


How many times I gotta say this?

GIVE THE NEW GUYS A BREAK!

Ya don't have to get all shitty with him bro.  

That being said, NOSH, make sure you read the topic title carefully before you post. As you've already witnessed, some of the homies on here have their own little "zero-tolerance" rule with newbies. My advice to you would be to start a thread for your builds, and post your works in progress in there.

That's some nice work on that Impala. It definetly needs to be a Lowrider though! Got any finished builds to show us?


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

some nice stuff for 08' a few of mine in my topic are 08' projects... keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*#4 for 08*


















































and a couple in the display case


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Apr 21 2008, 11:09 AM~10466547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is cool bro


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10510986
> *now that is cool bro
> *



I have to agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

sorry for the first pic wasnt what i had in mind


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Apr 26 2008, 04:37 PM~10511119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the pre-painted diecast kit or the new plastic? nice touch with the wheels either way


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

plastic and it saphire blue, and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10509633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks realy cool!   :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2008, 05:56 PM~10516190
> *EVERYBODYS RIDES LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .
> 
> HERES MY 3 BUILT THIS YEAR  :biggrin: .
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10516203
> *:biggrin:
> *


i like that olsmopile


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 02:48 PM~10509633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caprice homie!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#7


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cute :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the durango done last night :cheesy: 

























took pics of the lights on in the house where it was darker so you could see em better


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Number 4 for the year..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides guys


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ANOTHER FOR 08


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 03:45 PM~10561116
> *ANOTHER FOR 08
> 
> 
> ...


 thats sick as fuck......... maybe the best ride ive seen all year. nice work homie........... any more pics?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2008, 02:11 PM~10561660
> *thats sick as fuck......... maybe the best ride ive seen all year. nice work homie........... any more pics?
> *


X10000...
all around pics please :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

#2 4 08


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BUILDS EVERYONE.....GOOD YEAR FOR LAYITLOW BUILDERS


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 07:04 PM~10562794
> *NICE BUILDS EVERYONE.....GOOD YEAR FOR LAYITLOW BUILDERS
> *



x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE FIRST FOR 08!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 2 2008, 02:45 PM~10561116
> *ANOTHER FOR 08
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit how clean
i just creamed 
all over my computer screen 
i scream wow 
how the door swing 
the trunk the hood seam ,,,,, flawless




no what i mean 



sweet sweet sweet build homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 07:09 PM~10562832
> *THE FIRST FOR 08!
> 
> 
> ...



i gots to get me one of them sweet build pimpin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 02:04 PM~10562794
> *NICE BUILDS EVERYONE.....GOOD YEAR FOR LAYITLOW BUILDERS
> *


fuck yea.... EVERYONE is stepping it up....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 07:09 PM~10562832
> *THE FIRST FOR 08!
> 
> 
> ...


nice build homie, but my question is, whats the plans for the 300 in the top left corner??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S... AND KEEP UP THE NICE WORK. FINALLY FINISHED THE 48 ALL IT NEEDED WAS THE HEAD LAMPS AND EYE LID'S.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds everyone hope i can get some in here eventually lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you and me both. looking good guys!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

then SHUT THE FUCK UP N BUILD!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 2 2008, 03:13 PM~10563181
> *then SHUT THE FUCK UP N BUILD!!!
> *


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just a quick 1 week build to keep my sanity. metalspeks blue over white, pretty much just box stock with resin tires/wheels and lowered as much is the kit would allow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u need to bring them wheels out more.... other than that, looks pretty damn good man... oh and add that gravel guard to side there


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

yeah I think the problem was that those resin tires are real thin, I used the kit wheel backs with em. didn't even notice the gravel guard, I must have bumped into em


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Bomb homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the convert 300 finished. theres a lot of imperfections but it was pissin me off and i just wanted to get it done


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good homie.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ballin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks dropped


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 5 2008, 11:22 PM~9618332
> *my 1st for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


thats cold :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Finnaly got a new one done this year :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Chris


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 6 2008, 10:46 AM~10588820
> *Finnaly got a new one done this year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



clean build bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 6 2008, 01:46 PM~10588820
> *Finnaly got a new one done this year  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice ho


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 6 2008, 04:08 PM~10589993
> *nice ho
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres your finished pics for your pete and flat bed modelsbyroni


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 6 2008, 10:24 PM~10593781
> *heres your finished pics for your pete and flat bed modelsbyroni
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean....... is that real wood on the bed?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman+May 6 2008, 07:46 AM~10588820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go check out his build topic  yes it is


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

This Makes Me Wanna CRY!

:tears:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THAT "DONKED" ME OUT!! LOOKS COOL, BUT; WERE'S THE PICS OF IT?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 7 2008, 04:16 PM~10600867
> *THAT "DONKED" ME OUT!! LOOKS COOL, BUT; WERE'S THE PICS OF IT?
> *


i think its stupid look, IMO, but to each his own, if he wanted to build a car on a truck lift suspension, and big ass tires, then more power to him...lol....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 7 2008, 04:16 PM~10600867
> *THAT "DONKED" ME OUT!! LOOKS COOL, BUT; WERE'S THE PICS OF IT?
> *


i didnt get any pics of that but to let you know he had a gun rack in the back window :|


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

To me thats the same as a Donk.......dumb as hell, but at lease you could take this one off road and have some fun with it.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2008, 10:35 PM~10593900
> *that looks clean....... is that real wood on the bed?
> *


BALSA WOOD FROM THE MODEL TRAIN DEPT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 6 2008, 10:24 PM~10593781
> *heres your finished pics for your pete and flat bed modelsbyroni
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKIN OUT 93 FULLSIZE.  FINISHED BUILDS 8&9. HAVEN'T DECIDED IF I'LL REBUILD THEM. :tears:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

my pleasure homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 7 2008, 05:21 PM~10601478
> *BALSA WOOD FROM THE MODEL TRAIN DEPT.
> *


thats bad ass homie, hella nice work.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2008, 06:45 PM~10602069
> *thats bad ass homie, hella nice work.
> *


THANKS ALOT.


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Nice rides! Here's my one and only completion for 2008. Started January 13 finished March 4.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ I like! very nice build


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

very nice kenny, nice to see you made it over here


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool build 
welcome to lil homie


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm gonna build a dropped pickup and came here for inspiration.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 7 2008, 08:43 PM~10604468
> *^ I like! very nice build
> *



x2. welcome.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice build and yes.....Welcome man!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 7 2008, 10:59 PM~10605453
> *Very nice build and yes.....Welcome man!!
> *


x2.....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got both cars finished now


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The cars look good , but on the Crab Car the Tires are to New ! They are high gloss ! 
And the Hutcaps are new !!!

:uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks damn good homie... uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2008, 12:19 AM~10621905
> *looks damn good homie...  uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY FRIST FINISHED BUILD OF 2008 ! :angry: 
#1 
*GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES *


















I guess sence the coffin was hand made it should be in here now that it is finish !

#4 LETTUCE LEAF 63 IMPALA


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Number 4 for the year......i think.


















:biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

#1
















#2
















#3
















#4
















#5
















:biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Clean work all of you guys


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow these are all really nicee damm


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn TAT the way MKD be on your ass about building bro i didnt think you had but 1 finished this year ! Them 4 you posted up top are clean as fuck ! 


WHERE YOU AT MKD ! Waiting on Roger to get some free time :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Three done in '08 so far........
#1

























#2
'79 converted to 87  

























#3 NestleCarlo 
























Forgot to take pic of motor but its in


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First for 08



















Number 2


















Number 3


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

#2 FOR 08!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 2 2008, 05:28 PM~10562962
> *nice build homie, but my question is, whats the plans for the 300 in the top left corner??
> *


homie where did you get this lincoln? Was it a limo


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2008, 01:21 PM~10623794
> *Damn  TAT  the  way  MKD  be  on your  ass  about  building  bro  i  didnt think  you  had  but  1  finished  this  year  !  Them  4  you  posted  up  top    are  clean  as  fuck !
> WHERE  YOU  AT  MKD  !  Waiting  on  Roger  to  get  some  free time :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Some people wait on Roger to do work, not me......I don't give Tat a hard time about finishing rides..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is #1 for for '08, and my second overall black paint job.











































these pics dont do the truck justice one bit...its black metallic flake with 5-6 coats of clear, polished out & waxed with Mothers Caranuba wax.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 2 2008, 07:09 PM~10562832
> *THE FIRST FOR 08!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caprice lookin clean REGALISTIC, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

NICE TRUCK HOMIE :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 2 2008, 07:20 PM~10319538
> *First completed of 08 for me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*COOOOOOOOL* :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 02:29 PM~9621087
> *my first for 08, the ebay camper special.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2008, 12:50 PM~10141998
> *well here is mine for the 08
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: were did you get this kit from man...vary nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10562767
> *#2 4 08
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: u have anymore kits at the house


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10625379
> *#2 FOR 08!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 15 2008, 07:20 PM~10664764
> *:biggrin: u have anymore kits at the house
> *



yea


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my first for 08


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 15 2008, 06:01 PM~10664633
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: were did you get this kit from man...vary nice
> *


I CUSTOM BUILDT IT BRO! I'M ALSO BUILDING MORE OF THEM TO CAST OUT SOON!  76K-5 BLAZER-76 EXTRA-CAB-THE OG CREW-CAB AND THE 76 SABURBAN ASWELL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 63


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2008, 10:45 AM~10745792
> *my 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OOOOHH WEE!!!!THAT TREY IS HOT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 27 2008, 11:37 AM~10746178
> *:0 OOOOHH WEE!!!!THAT TREY IS HOT
> *



thanx


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

#3 4 08


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got this done a couple days ago





























:biggrin:


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

First of 08


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Number 2 for me!!!!

Build Thread - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404772

Additional Pics - http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/Sid...ild-Up/?start=0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73impala_@May 27 2008, 04:45 PM~10747559
> *First of 08
> 
> 
> ...


quick question how come your build is sooo dusty ,not startin shit but it looks like you did that a while ago ,like last year


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo that focus is a nice replica of your real car, but I would paint the trim down the side of the kit to match then it will be tight!


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 27 2008, 05:32 PM~10747852
> *quick question how come your build is sooo dusty ,not startin  shit but it looks like you did that a while ago ,like last year
> *


hey no problem i figured someone was gunna ask. i just became a member of this forum and i built this car in early january and i just took it off the shelf today. so thats why its rreally dusty.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73impala_@May 27 2008, 08:28 PM~10749016
> *hey no problem i figured someone was gunna ask.  i just became a member of this forum and i built this car in early january and i just took it off the shelf today.  so thats why its rreally dusty.
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not the greatest pics in the world but this is #2 for me

my dads 1:1 replica of a 1957 ford fairlane 500 HT


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and yes i know theres shit on the conti kit wheel..its the shitty paint that my dad applied from the paint store--


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude, i like that, but i dont think the pics u post are good for peoples eyes.and they dont do ur rides justice.when are u gonna get a digital cam?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

man, i have one & between this and it..this does better unfortunately. The digital dont have a macro setting so i cant even get in close. The 50 ford i did was with that camera & it fuckin blew


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude.....go to walmart and get a nikon coolpix...thats what i have and it works pretty well for me..


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 28 2008, 10:45 AM~10753261
> *dude.....go to walmart and get a nikon coolpix...thats what i have and it works pretty well for me..
> *


x2 this cam is da shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

What the price on that cam?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mine was 130


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 28 2008, 05:41 PM~10755752
> *mine was 130
> *


thanks, homie, i'll have to look into getting one :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 28 2008, 04:41 PM~10755752
> *mine was 130
> *



mine was free ,i had to get a memory card and a universal charger ,60 buks ohh i got a 4 gig card plenty pics and vids


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

number 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

whats up with the engine bay?


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

i cut the wheel wells to make i sit lower


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73impala_@May 29 2008, 05:37 PM~10764236
> *i cut the wheel wells to make i sit lower
> *


yea, i noticed, but you should have sanded it nmore, looks all rough


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

#3


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 29 2008, 04:59 PM~10764418
> *yea, i noticed, but you should have sanded it nmore, looks all rough
> *


yea i realized that it was really rough after it was all togetger. im kinda new at this still


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

this is #4 for 08. my 61































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gn/regal i did


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:13 AM~10779730
> *looks good. :thumbsup:
> *



thanx :cheesy:


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks guys fore the nice kommets on my Datsun pickup    Here is one more.JONAS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats nice.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

One off my 2008


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finish this 67


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

#5 I think..


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 5 2008, 05:26 PM~10808054
> *#5 I think..
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^Where do you get the uptops for these? i need one for my 61 and also my 63!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin 61 looks sick homie....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

#1

















#2









#3


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet builds guys :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 61


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK RIDES HOMIES!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont even think i added this one in here:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2008, 06:54 PM~10625347
> *First for 08
> 
> 
> ...



Number 4!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn!!! Big Dee poppin them hoez out!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10877989
> *Damn!!! Big Dee poppin them hoez out!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x-2.... i need to get crackin.....


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: 




















































:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2008, 11:53 AM~10623012
> *MY  FRIST  FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :angry:
> #1
> GANGSTER II WITH  THE BLUES
> ...


#5 for the year for me ! Kinda slow this year but i hope after this weekend things get to flowing on the bench !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 16 2008, 12:46 PM~10879703
> *#5  for  the  year  for  me  !  Kinda  slow  this  year  but  i  hope  after  this  weekend  things  get  to  flowing  on  the  bench  !
> 
> 
> ...


definately mini.definately.plus with all the kits and the other models i will see will help me step my game up and want to be a better builder.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

This would be my Finishes for 2008


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

#6 for 08.........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is number 5 for 08!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2008, 12:38 AM~9611883
> *#1 for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


wow !!!! thats clean

where did you get that kit? iv been looking for some type of truck/or delivery


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

well, here´s my finished ride for 2008, the other still wips :uh: 

more pictures and the whole story here


Monte Carlo SS Convertible Lowrider


here´s some nice pics...




























enjoy !

Frank


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just Finish 67 Chevelle SS


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

#4


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2008, 12:51 PM~10906590
> *#4
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats one sick truck :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Jun 18 2008, 10:26 PM~10902872
> *wow !!!! thats clean
> 
> where did you get that kit? iv been looking for some type of truck/or delivery
> *


Pretty easy kit to find....can find them at any hobby store...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides everyone i like them all!!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ok here's #5


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y60/punkm.../kustom%20merc/

i know it seems as though i've been hiding under a rock, but i haven't been.
just too bad i won't be coming out with a bunch of builds lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Jun 21 2008, 12:17 AM~10917838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats sexy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2008, 11:09 PM~10945724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my glasshouse i just finished....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10955368
> *my glasshouse i just finished....
> 
> 
> ...


clean. nice paterns homie.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

number 3 or something i dunno...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 26 2008, 10:27 AM~10955654
> *clean. nice paterns homie.
> *


thanx alot


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice built regal!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 27 2008, 11:10 AM~10962882
> *nice built regal!!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 27 2008, 09:17 AM~10962920
> *x-2
> *


x3


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10955704
> *number 3 or something i dunno...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Two more


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

my first full build of 08 and as close to a low that i'v gottin done


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE DOUGH


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT DOUGH THATS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! THATS "PROJECT 350". SEEN THIS RIG BEFORE. NICE REPLICA! LOOKS LIKE THE REAL THING!! ALL IT NEEDS IS THE SECOND HEADLIGHT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 28 2008, 03:27 AM~10968408
> *VERY NICE DOUGH
> *


x2 nice job!!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOVE THAT RIG :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man, that turned out to be sweeeeet!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 28 2008, 07:43 AM~10968718
> *HOLY FUCKIN SHIT DOUGH THATS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! THATS "PROJECT 350". SEEN THIS RIG BEFORE. NICE REPLICA! LOOKS LIKE THE REAL THING!! ALL IT NEEDS IS THE SECOND HEADLIGHT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the props!! yea i put the single round hotrod head lights on it cause i wasn't feelin the double lights :biggrin: and i did a curtainside and not a reefer trailer.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CAME OUT GREAT HOMIE!! :biggrin: HEY I BOUGHT BODINE'S PETE PROJECT WITH ALL OF YOUR MACHINED RIG PARTS!! SOME OF THE NICEST SHIT I'VE SEEN FOR A TRUCK. I'M GOING WITH THE "OUTLAW" LOOK WITH IT.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 28 2008, 07:46 AM~10968821
> *x2 nice job!!!!!
> *


x3 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MY BAD. :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jun 28 2008, 03:16 AM~10968379
> *my first full build of 08 and as close to a low that i'v gottin done
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SWEET.  I STILL NEED SOME 8 AND 10INCH STACKS IF U GOT.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2008, 12:38 AM~9611883
> *#1 for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


#2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some clean rides homie. nice work.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 1 2008, 05:18 AM~10987562
> *some clean rides homie.  nice work.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jun 28 2008, 02:16 AM~10968379
> *my first full build of 08 and as close to a low that i'v gottin done
> 
> 
> ...


ok #2 for this year finished the pink 63


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good dough.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Never thought I'd be in here looking at models. 
You guys have some tremendous talents, it gave me some inspiration so I built a 76 Caprice, (my first model).
Much Props to you builders!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 5 2008, 07:29 PM~11020021
> *Never thought I'd be in here looking at models.
> You guys have some tremendous talents, it gave me some inspiration so I built a 76 Caprice, (my first model).
> Much Props to you builders!
> ...


car looks good homie...  i bet you forgot how much fun it is....


keep up the awesome work homies


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First for 08



















Number 2


















Number 3

























Number 4! 









Number 5!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats some damn good lookin builds homie...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice...definatly likin that 56 chevy..killa paint job..are those the Cast Engine pieces?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks! RO 
Coupe 68 everything is from this kit! no after market pieces except the wheels and wires for detail


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 6 2008, 02:29 PM~11022583
> *Thanks! RO
> Coupe 68 everything is from this kit! no after market pieces except the wheels and wires for detail
> *




wow...you did a good job with tha paint/detail...looks like real metal!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 6 2008, 01:36 PM~11022616
> *wow...you did a good job with tha paint/detail...looks like real metal!
> *





x2 :0


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 26 2008, 10:32 AM~10955704
> *number 3 or something i dunno...
> 
> 
> ...


damnit thats nice what color green is that


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

#1








#2








#3

















:guns: :guns: :around: on a roll....got back in the mood.. next on the table to finish...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres another on that is done

















































































this one is the next lowrider on the bench


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-MY FINISHED RIDES FOR 08'
















BETTER PIKS IN MY THREAD.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

#1
















#2
*# 2 *

























#3
*and # 3*

































#4 I believe

















































Will take some sun pics tomorrow


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

how do u get that anodized look on the rims,,what paint do u use


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

clean rides homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Jul 8 2008, 08:30 AM~11036582
> *how do u get that anodized look on the rims,,what paint do u use
> *



Sharpie


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

One more TENNECO T/F


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 8 2008, 02:34 PM~11039431
> *Sharpie
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres yet another one
57 chevy step side


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that og 64 is bad ass bro, makes me wanna do a stock ride now! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

#6


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick rod bro...

and that 64 looks tight as hell lil homie.... keep doin the damn thing....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#10  

















BUILT FROM LEFTOVER CAPRICE AND IMPALA PARTS.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tatman's computer tripping so posting for him.

Tatman's blue Caddi, finished.


































shitty pics, too damn late last night.... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CLEAN CADDY TATMAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 13 2008, 10:20 AM~11077023
> *Tatman's computer tripping so posting for him.
> 
> Tatman's blue Caddi, finished.
> ...


thats a clea ass caddy......


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres one 408 built









i built the black one








heres both of them


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2008, 03:17 PM~11079133
> *heres one 408 built
> 
> 
> ...


cars look good homie....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin real good,gettin better


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i olny built the black one


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i know lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*#2*










































:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*#3*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

55 is clean homie! like that color!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11100461
> *#3
> 
> 
> ...


You've been busy huh. :0 Looks Good! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

*#5*









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides looking good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 16 2008, 11:59 AM~11102132
> *Rides looking good
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work fellas!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is number 6 for '08' and my cleanest one yet!

























http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2008%20Pics/My%20Model%
20Cars/July/07-17/Pitctures014.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

badass wagon man... it puts mine to shame, nice build


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 17 2008, 05:49 PM~11113740
> *badass wagon man... it puts mine to shame, nice build
> *


thanks bro...... yours is bad ass man!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 08:06 AM~11111921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice touch with the el camino hood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks bro,and i think they look better without the scoops on it,just my .O2


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 12:06 PM~11111921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Exellent work Jeff... I really like the way it turned out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 06:50 PM~11117218
> *thanks bro,and i think they look better without the scoops on it,just my .O2
> *


i agree.... the hood from the 66 elco i used as a donor for my "impalamino" is going on my 66 wagon....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good so far....... is that a shitload of subs i see?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks marcus  it took long enough to finish it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

wow everyone got some sik ride, hope to add some here soon.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

so my pops stopped by last night and dropped off a box of his old modeling things. inside was this built up, took a bit of cleaning and reattaching some loose pieces but here it is, built around ten years ago.

































phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks nice i like it.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

DA LOVE DATSUN :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:19 AM~11117944
> *DA LOVE DATSUN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck homie.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11118068
> *nice truck homie.
> *


x2 Looks PIMPIN!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11117421
> *i agree.... the hood from the 66 elco i used as a donor for my "impalamino" is going on my 66 wagon....
> 
> 
> ...



u got another elco hood?? :uh: :biggrin: i need one also for my wagon.. or any other hood that will look good and fit on it


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Heres my #6 for this Year ...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jul 20 2008, 10:06 AM~11132100
> *Heres my #6 for this Year ...
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nicee! Love the details! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

now that elco is bad ass........ nice work bro.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THAT ELCO IS SWEEEET! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#11  '06 GTO
























.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got like 7 or 8 of those kits, i might have to do one up now............. nice work on the gto.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2008, 08:14 PM~11134045
> *i got like 7 or 8 of those kits, i might have to do one up now............. nice work on the gto.
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin good Jerome!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jul 20 2008, 08:06 AM~11132100
> *Heres my #6 for this Year ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sick one homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 64


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

NICE 64 THERE JASON LOOKING GOOD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jul 24 2008, 11:55 PM~11173355
> *NICE 64 THERE JASON LOOKING GOOD
> *


X-2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet '64! i like the color and that gold looks great against it!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Jul 25 2008, 05:36 AM~11175561
> *sweet '64! i like the color and that gold looks great against it!
> *


  WHAT HE SAID.  LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOSH+Jul 24 2008, 08:55 PM~11173355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot guys!  :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

64 lookin good!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 25 2008, 08:54 AM~11176617
> *64 lookin good!!!
> *


thanx ! :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice 64


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 25 2008, 08:58 AM~11176676
> *Very nice 64
> *


thanx!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*#4*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ALL LOOKIN GOOD RO. IS THAT AN ORIGINAL 75 OR THE 75 RESIN HEADER PANAL ON A 76?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 26 2008, 04:44 PM~11186905
> *ALL LOOKIN GOOD RO. IS THAT AN ORIGINAL 75 OR THE 75 RESIN HEADER PANAL ON A 76?
> *


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11186905
> *ALL LOOKIN GOOD RO. IS THAT AN ORIGINAL 75 OR THE 75 RESIN HEADER PANAL ON A 76?
> *


whose making a resin header panel? I wouldn't mind scoopin up a couple


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

nothing fancy, just a clean mostly box stock with the exception of rims.
duplicolor caymen red and metallic black.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*#5*


































:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks O8 is turning out to be a good year. some great looking models in here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2008, 01:09 AM~10945724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ones gettin a makeover :0 :0 :0


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

just needs some foil in the back and the steering wheel and its done ill try to get outside pics later...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 1 2008, 10:40 PM~11239529
> *#5
> 
> 
> ...


It's prob just the pic and the camera and in person it prob. looks right, but the elco's red wheels is throwing me off. The car is bluish purple with light purple/blue interior and red wheels....the red wheels are throwin me off.....all the builds are lookin great though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 2 2008, 02:08 PM~11243150
> *It's prob just the pic and the camera and in person it prob. looks right, but the elco's red wheels is throwing me off.  The car is bluish purple with light purple/blue interior and red wheels....the red wheels are throwin me off.....all the builds are lookin great though.
> *












better?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

#1








#2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

#4 is my #1 , Homie !

And the Elco is also Cool !

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: 
#1
















#2
















#3
















#4
















#5
















#6








#7


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

tat you got some clean ass work,but i love 6 and 7 man! hella nice work.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Aug 2 2008, 03:03 PM~11242559
> *just needs some foil in the back and the steering wheel and its done ill try to get outside pics later...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Looks like Skim's 61 Rag from the "Project Cars" forum...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2008, 08:03 PM~11260027
> *:biggrin:
> #1
> 
> ...


#8


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

FINISH THIS TODAY


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

finish today


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Number 4









5









6









7


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

[/quote]


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

2 more for me....

my wagon "the grocery getter"
































my bubble...


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 13 2008, 11:20 AM~11077023
> *Tatman's computer tripping so posting for him.
> 
> Tatman's blue Caddi, finished.
> ...


really clean ride homie, You got any shots from underneath


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got another one done


































phil


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean nova homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11348298
> *clean nova homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11348298
> *clean nova homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-3


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

# 7 and 8


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

them bitchies look clean Smallz Real nice and clean !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>*#6*


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

there's that fly again


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lmao yea i nead to get diff pics and keep the fly swatter handy...nice builds i like the designs u did on the grey car


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

number 8


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh of the bench


















































won't get any lower, I actually had to grind down the muffler clamps so the front tires would sit on the ground.

phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

61 impala finished


































phil


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

#1








#2








#3


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my most recent one


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2008, 10:27 AM~11460687
> *heres my most recent one
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but I think some of th wiring in the motor is missing? :biggrin: 

Looking good homie.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got one done :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 11:54 AM~11460970
> *Looks good, but I think some of th wiring in the motor is missing?  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good homie.
> *



from what i saw, it looked like the Upper radiator hose missing, and the hose going tot heater from the water pump. other than that i think its awesome!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 28 2008, 10:58 AM~11461017
> *from what i saw, it looked like the Upper radiator hose missing, and the hose going tot heater from the water pump. other than that i think its awesome!
> *


I'm giving him crap cause he's missing half the stuff I put in the 64 motor and he told me I was "Missing Wires".

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

me 2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Aug 28 2008, 10:54 AM~11460970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lost those parts cant find any


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 78 elco
in these pics missing headlight lense & batts wired,
























quick 64 hopper i did 4 my lil guy...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 29 2008, 09:57 AM~11470876
> *NICE WORK
> *



thanx homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THATS A NICE ORANGE ON THAT 64. WHAT COLOR IS THAT? IS IT CUSTOM OR FROM A SPRAY CAN?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 29 2008, 10:01 AM~11470906
> *THATS A NICE ORANGE ON THAT 64. WHAT COLOR IS THAT? IS IT CUSTOM OR FROM A SPRAY CAN?
> *



lol the nail polish u see in the background. just thinned it and sprayed through the airbrush


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 09:02 AM~11470912
> *lol the nail polish u see in the background. just thinned it and sprayed through the airbrush
> *


NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: WOULD'VE NEVER THOUGHT THAT!! :biggrin: COOL. I'M GONNA HAVE TO GO CHECK SOME OUT!!! WHATS THE RATIO FOR THINNING NAIL POLISH?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 29 2008, 10:12 AM~11470972
> *NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WOULD'VE NEVER THOUGHT THAT!! :biggrin:  COOL. I'M GONNA HAVE TO GO CHECK SOME OUT!!! WHATS THE RATIO FOR THINNING NAIL POLISH?
> *



dawg i just thin it at my eye. just lil by il until its liquidy like paint. cuz it comes out pretty thick. u'll be amazed. i got to the stores with my gurl (i aint goin alone to see nail polish lol) and check out all the badass colors! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 01:31 PM~11471647
> *dawg i just thin it at my eye. just lil by il until its liquidy like paint. cuz it comes out pretty thick. u'll be amazed. i got to the stores with my gurl (i aint goin alone to see nail polish lol) and check out all the badass colors! :biggrin:
> *


hell ya dude thats a sweet idea. if i had a airbrush n knew how to use it id do that, good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2008, 04:19 PM~11462847
> *lost those parts cant find any
> *


make em :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2008, 11:53 AM~10623012
> *MY  FRIST  FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :angry:
> #1
> GANGSTER II WITH  THE BLUES
> ...


Looks like i got #6 complete ! This was a very quick build but turned out great !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you put so much work into the body of this impala and half-assed the rest.... :nosad: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 31 2008, 05:38 PM~11484798
> *you put so much work into the body of this impala and half-assed the rest....  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *




DID YOU BUILD THIS WITH YOUR HANDS? DO U KNOW HOW MUCH WORK I PUT INTO IT???!?!


DIDNT THINK SO...



why dont u PM and we'll talk about it!. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

79 MALIBU. #12. I THINK?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

DAMN


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick malibu


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 31 2008, 05:38 PM~11484798
> *you put so much work into the body of this impala and half-assed the rest....  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *




damn dog your right... i guess half assed would be adding

--detail kit
--bmf
--fiberglassed dash
--keys in the ignition.
--custom fabricated cd player, cd, and cd case
--Flocked interior.
--relocated battery w/ positive and negative leads
--plumbed motor
--custom radiator re-mounted/hosed.
--WORKING SUNROOF
--tilt front cap
--suicide doors
--tilt trunk
--removable wheels/brake calipers..
--two tone paint thru the whole car.


wow...

just give somebody credit.

 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes the added details are nice. Yes you detailed it nice. However there is some issues.. 
1 a full show custom car wouldnt have a stock engine
2 incorrect wired engine(after people told you they were wrong you left them)
3 overspray on the front frame rails


its little things like that is what he is talking about..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

who said it was a full show car?! i stated i left it orginal "matching numbers" look.... LOL


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 31 2008, 06:00 PM~11484906
> *Yes the added details are nice. Yes you detailed it nice. However there is some issues..
> 1 a full show custom car wouldnt have a stock engine
> 2 incorrect wired engine(after people told you they were wrong you left them)
> ...


I think everybody needs to give dude a break! After all it is only PLASTIC. And nobody should juge plastic to the details of a REAL SHOW CAR cause after all a real show car would Cost about 100000$$$ and run!! so Im not hatin on anybody last thing i wanna do is start shit but in my opnion everybody on this fourm deserves respect and if sombody works that hard on a piece of plastic they deserve some kind of praise.. So Lets all Quit tha dumbshit and leave the negative shit at tha door!!! Nice Car Homie its a ten in my book!!!


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 31 2008, 05:38 PM~11484798
> *you put so much work into the body of this impala and half-assed the rest....  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Nice Comment Bro!! Real Helpfull! Drop tha dumb shit Pick up da plastic!! From what ive read u and customcoupe got beef! and thats kinda stupid. Your Both Badass builders and should give each other the respect u deserve!!! so sit back build one and chill!!! After all its only Plastic!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Aug 31 2008, 03:20 PM~11485304
> *Nice Comment Bro!! Real Helpfull! Drop tha dumb shit Pick up da plastic!! From what ive read u and customcoupe got beef! and thats kinda stupid. Your Both Badass builders and should give each other the respect u deserve!!! so sit back build one and chill!!! After all its only Plastic!!
> *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11485289
> *I think everybody needs to give dude a break! After all it is only PLASTIC. And nobody should juge plastic to the details of a REAL SHOW CAR cause after all a real show car would Cost about 100000$$$ and run!! so Im not hatin on anybody last thing i wanna do is start shit but in my opnion everybody on this fourm deserves respect and if sombody works that hard on a piece of plastic they deserve some kind of praise.. So Lets all Quit tha dumbshit and leave the negative shit at tha door!!! Nice Car Homie its a ten in my book!!!
> *


Im not sure when constructive criticism became such an issue here. So when ever someone posts something no matter how bad we should all just say.. wow thats so nice Love it.. No you point them in the right direction to help them build better next time. Every newb who comes in here gets some direction, hell the top notch builders here get direction.. You didnt see Mr1/16 crying when a few said the wheels and tires didnt look quiet right on his crew cab.. No he took it and improved it He got new wheels and it looks killer. You didnt see Mini crying when i busted his balls about the honda. Well ok david cried a little inside but thats normal for him.. LMAO.. You all need to chill a little and take it for what it is.. A DAMN MODEL CAR FORUM.. No one said it sucked, no one said he didnt work hard on it, no one said he you should quit building. I pointed out some flaws to work on his next one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 31 2008, 03:56 PM~11485543
> *Im not sure when constructive criticism became such an issue here. So when ever someone posts something  no matter how bad we should all just say.. wow thats so nice Love it.. No you point them in the right direction to help them build better next time. Every newb who comes in here gets some direction, hell the top notch builders here get direction.. You didnt see Mr1/16 crying when a few said the wheels and tires didnt look quiet right on his crew cab.. No he took it and improved it He got new wheels and it looks killer. You didnt see Mini crying when i busted his balls about the honda. Well ok david cried a little inside but thats normal for him.. LMAO.. You all need to chill a little and take it for what it is.. A DAMN MODEL CAR FORUM.. No one said it sucked, no one said he didnt work hard on it, no one said he you should quit building. I pointed out some flaws to work on his next one.
> *


  i even posted reference pics of my 1:1 454 for reference.... wasn't trying to clown him.... just point in the right direction


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 31 2008, 07:00 PM~11484906
> *Yes the added details are nice. Yes you detailed it nice. However there is some issues..
> 1 a full show custom car wouldnt have a stock engine
> 2 incorrect wired engine(after people told you they were wrong you left them)
> ...


also notice the opening trunk, over spray on the 1/4 panels, not fully painted, and look how thick that trunk mat is on the lid.

i aint hating, hell i havent put that much work into a model,,,yet! but i do plan on it, just tryin to help


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Aug 31 2008, 07:45 PM~11484839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS HOMIES. FEEL LIKE I COULD'VE DONE BETTER.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that boo is tight homie!!! i wanna see that box done too!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:35 AM~11488628
> *that boo is tight homie!!! i wanna see that box done too!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I 'M GETTIN 2 IT.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finished these early this morning. unfortunately we have that nasty storm coming up the east coast so its not to sunny right now. I'll get better pics later to really bring out the colors.



























































phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW with all the 67s u seem to have, would u have any extra decals from a kit that maybe went bacd? just asking.. cuz i lost mine.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

the kits I have only came with license plates


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u have the amt box with the blue one on it?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 03:28 PM~11483835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What no exhaust? I see exhaust manifolds but no exhaust. I'm not hatin. My 67 didnt have exhaust either.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 07:01 PM~11529585
> *u have the amt box with the blue one on it?
> *


naw, the ones I had were the "rides" version


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ooooo,, ok thnks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

6</span>
<img src=\'http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/PANCHO1969/71057.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

how much for the cadimino


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Sep 6 2008, 12:45 PM~11535245
> *how much for the cadimino
> *


   :biggrin: SOLD BUILT FOR WACO


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11529722
> *What no exhaust?  I see exhaust manifolds but no exhaust.  I'm not hatin. My 67 didnt have exhaust either.
> *



still a work in progress!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all done and wheels are coming


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You need pull the front grill off and move it up ! It needs to be even with fenders ! 

Other then that its lookin good. Whats up with the 67 ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still wating to get some cash so i can get some clear and finish it...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

then whats it doin in here?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was talkin bout the 67 lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah ok


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

finished this last night. i know its a snapper but o well. i painted the interior flat grey with black carpet and white gauges. blackwashed the jambs. added viper rims/tires and added chrome tape behind the lenses so they look a lil more realistic. also drilled out the exhaust tips and chrome taped them


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11576756
> *finished this last night. i know its a snapper but o well. i painted the interior flat grey with black carpet and white gauges. blackwashed the jambs. added viper rims/tires and added chrome tape behind the lenses so they look a lil more realistic. also drilled out the exhaust tips and chrome taped them
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD BUILD!! WEIRD CAR!! 

 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks, its a chrysler concept car.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 12:59 PM~11576895
> *thanks, its a chrysler concept car.
> *



yeah it looks familiar...looks like one of those cars you would have on the front of a notebook or Folder back in school or somethin LOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya chrysler came up with a lot of wierd concepts lol


----------



## 99 CHEVY (Jun 24, 2004)

MAN SOME SIC RIDES FOR SURE YALL


----------



## ElCamote (Mar 4, 2005)

my Impala for 08










































what you think?


----------



## ElCamote (Mar 4, 2005)

WOW, didnt realize i was that close with the camera, lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

not bad but is there a crack in the wind shield


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Have a nice day! JONAS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

love the bus 63


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11585278
> *not bad but is there a crack in the wind shield
> *


I believe so I think its for the reality touch :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63 finish.. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookks good lil homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin nice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 15 2008, 05:51 PM~11609529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHERES THE PASSENGER DOOR?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

being done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 15 2008, 08:48 PM~11610070
> *being done.
> *




THEN ITS NOT FINISHED YET THEN ............. NOW IS IT?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hno:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

One more finish


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOW she belongs in here!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

# 8 for 08'


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

7


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2008, 05:54 PM~11668512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah number 5 i belive


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ice cream truck done


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thats really big or your really close lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i was close lol. thats a 1:64 hot wheel next to it in the 1st pic


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11668512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the motor


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11670158
> *wheres the motor
> *


got jacked  :angry: 

naw im still building it...i know i know that means its not done :uh:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

are those graphics on tha side?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyones builds looking TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 22 2008, 09:57 PM~11671562
> *are those graphics on tha side?
> *


 :roflmao: no its the way the plasic is :angry: very bad it has swirls and stuff like that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

didnt you prime it 1st?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 07:13 AM~11605073
> *63 finish.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  TIGHT!!! :420: :420:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

another one for 2008..... i think number 9


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2008, 03:32 PM~10071217
> *ok homie...... 2nd for 2008
> 
> 
> ...


oooo man thats badass!! is that a ross gibson 502?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 27 2008, 12:30 PM~10746569
> *#3 4 08
> 
> 
> ...


monte is cold my dude


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 23 2008, 11:43 PM~11681397
> *oooo man thats badass!! is that a ross gibson 502?
> *



yiz zir..................... we dont play round hurr! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Sep 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11676219
> * TIGHT!!!  :420:  :420:
> *



thanx omar


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISHED BUILD OF 2008 ! :angry: 
#1 
*GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES *


















I guess sence the coffin was hand made it should be in here now that it is finish !

#4 LETTUCE LEAF 63 IMPALA 











#5 








[/quote]

#6 









Finally got something new to add ! 

#7 NEW LIFE ! Part 408models and Part MINIDREAMS !









And # 8


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> FINISHED BUILD OF 2008 ! :angry:
> #1
> *GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES *
> 
> ...


#6 









Finally got something new to add ! 

#7 NEW LIFE ! Part 408models and Part MINIDREAMS !









And # 8 








[/quote]

:cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:
[/quote]

:thumbsup: x-2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MINI WHAT COLOR IS THAT DUALLY? HOK?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn everyone's builds looking good in 08 :thumbsup:

i love gangster love & gangster blues mini :yes: 

here are my 08 builds 


































































































well thats it for now but i will try to get a couple more out before the new year


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP STILLDOWN? DAMN THAT FLEETWOOD LOOKS SICK!! NICE COLOR COMBO!! WHAT COLOR? LOOKS LIKE THE 90'S 2DR TOPO BUILT. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin hella good in the 08 homies, nice ass work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

#7
:biggrin: 
























































[/quote]


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 8 2008, 02:51 PM~11813287
> *WHAT UP STILLDOWN? DAMN THAT FLEETWOOD LOOKS SICK!! NICE COLOR COMBO!! WHAT COLOR? LOOKS LIKE THE 90'S 2DR TOPO BUILT. :biggrin:
> *



not much just moving around like a damn gypsy :biggrin: 

the caddy is gm light blue metalic - duplicolor rattle can



and im not into muscle that much but damn that is one bad 67 :yes:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 8 2008, 02:58 PM~11813365
> *#7
> :biggrin:
> *












 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice 67 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11813211
> *damn everyone's builds looking good in 08 :thumbsup:
> 
> i love gangster love & gangster blues mini :yes:
> ...


sick builds homie   diggin that ranchero....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 8 2008, 03:44 PM~11813211
> *damn everyone's builds looking good in 08 :thumbsup:
> 
> i love gangster love & gangster blues mini :yes:
> ...



very clean work.

and that caddy is smooth :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah bro nice cadu


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2008, 12:37 PM~11811928
> *FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :angry:
> #1
> GANGSTER II WITH  THE BLUES
> ...


Looks like # 9 is the finished book !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*#7*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES TO ALL THE HOMIES...MINI THAT HEARSE IS WAY SICK BRO!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

63 looks good homie :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT 63 IS CLEAN,LUV THE "SS"


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 09:55 PM~11457449
> *#1
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE BUILDS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

9


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick builds pancho :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

God damn i've missed alot this year!! All of these builds are insane! Everyone has stepped up! 

Congrats on the sick builds guys! 

I'm back now, i got married sunday and that took quite alot of time and money the past few months but i can now get back to building!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

#1. Fujimi Vw golf
just a curbside, blue and black 2 tone. mild stereo in the back.
























#2. 76 Nova , street machine.
curbside, psf hobbies resin cowl hood, gunmetal grey, pegasus 19" t`s with big rubber out back
















#3. "sunday night strip tease" 68 caddy promo style kit.
black charcoal pearl, with gold and chrome accents, HH 2 tone wheels with hex kos.

























now I gotta try to finish these up!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 8 2008, 09:37 AM~11811928
> *FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :angry:
> . . .
> 
> ...


Is that casket scratch built? Nice very nice! I working on a few for my Halloween build.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Love that 70!  


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 08:00 AM~11847800
> *70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Oct 13 2008, 06:19 AM~11847846
> *Love that 70!
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot kenny


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey PINK86REGAL, post up your whole line up of finished rides in one post....I wanna see um all together.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2008, 07:06 AM~11847991
> *Hey PINK86REGAL, post up your whole line up of finished rides in one post....I wanna see um all together.
> *


imma put all the photos next 2 each other but heres a lil pic i have from when i was dusting the shelfs


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All done this year? Wow, your a machine....I've finished 3 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

these are ALL from this year 08....








































































































































M.C.B.A. rookie of the year?? lol j.k :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2008, 07:18 AM~11848028
> *All done this year?  Wow, your a machine....I've finished 3  :biggrin:
> *


lol naw no machine... u got 3 but i wish i had the detail that u have


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I havn't finished that many since I've been on LIL....I wish I could paint like you do...I need to get an air brush...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 DAMN some badass builds pink86

i really love the paint on that 62 :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## speckmodeler (Oct 11, 2008)

What wheels are these?



> _Originally posted by kenny_@Oct 13 2008, 08:19 AM~11847846
> *Love that 70!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by speckmodeler_@Oct 13 2008, 08:52 PM~11854422
> *What wheels are these?
> *


deep dish hoppin hydros on stretched 520's


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 13 2008, 08:21 AM~11848291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really appreciate it homie!


----------



## SSMOKIN95 (Sep 29, 2008)

First build in a very long time


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

#10 for the year. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, looks good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 16 2008, 01:00 PM~11882576
> *damn, looks good
> *


x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Oct 16 2008, 01:00 PM~11882576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> #10 for the year. :biggrin:
> 
> Post all for the year together....Looks sick...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 16 2008, 09:55 AM~11882530
> *#10 for the year. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> > #10 for the year. :biggrin:
> >
> > Post all for the year together....Looks sick...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good smallz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Smallz nice car colektion Great job man........ :thumbsup: I like chevy 65


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Oct 17 2008, 04:59 PM~11897122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chevy 65......... :biggrin: 










Mor Flix in my Topic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here they are(ik it doesnt look right but it aint muh fault no1 else has 3 other 24s like mine :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISHED BUILD OF 2008 ! :biggrin: 
#1 
*GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES *


















I guess sence the coffin was hand made it should be in here now that it is finish !

#4 LETTUCE LEAF 63 IMPALA 









#5 









#6 









Finally got something new to add ! 

#7 NEW LIFE ! Part 408models and Part MINIDREAMS !









And # 8 









# 9 is the finished book !










#10 UNDER TAKER MINI STYLE REPLACATE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :biggrin:  
#1 
*MOVING CITATION *


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

bad ass mini good job homie..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First for 08



















Number 2


















Number 3

























Number 4! 









Number 5! 


























Number6 



























Number 7


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

just finished it! :biggrin:




























it going 4 $60 come get it! pm me.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 10 2008, 01:43 PM~10623891
> *Three done in '08 so far........
> #1
> 
> ...


#4...

















#5..


#6...

















#7...

















#8...

















#9...










..........I think thats it ..........for now.... :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

LUX, hows u finish the elco 2nd and 4th?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 29 2008, 11:24 PM~12012650
> *LUX, hows u finish the elco 2nd and 4th?
> *



:biggrin: I noticed too late, but there will be more to very soon :yes: :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 02:53 AM~12012822
> *:biggrin: I noticed too late, but there will be more to very soon  :yes:  :0
> *


k


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 18 2008, 05:54 PM~11902970
> *Chevy 65......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



El Camino 66.....The Grass Hopper


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :biggrin:  
#1 
*MOVING CITATION *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FINISHED  BUILD  OF  2008  !    :biggrin:  
#1 
*MOVING CITATION *










#13 LDC 24HR BUILD


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: LOOKIN GOOD MINI LIKEIN THAT COLOR ON THE CITATION


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First for 08










Number 2









Number 3









Number 4! 









Number 5! 
























Number6 
























Number 7
































number 8


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 8 2008, 02:10 PM~12099707
> *
> 
> Number 5!
> ...


how did you fit the 5.20's on the old pegasus rims?


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Here is some thing i finished to pull my caddy that ive been working forever, with clear coat problems. Hope you like.




























Here's my unfinished caddy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Nov 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12101831
> *Here is some thing i finished to pull my caddy that ive been working forever, with clear coat problems. Hope you like.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. Are these the pics you are having trouble with.


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12101922
> *Looks good. Are these the pics you are having trouble with.
> *


Yeah these are just the ones i think look good.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE RIDES


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 clean ass builds guys :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 8 2008, 07:21 PM~12101286
> *how did you fit the 5.20's on the old pegasus rims?
> *



Take the white wall out and put them in HOT water. put the rim into the wheel and one by one take the white walls out and start to stretch them out. the white wall is only plastic so eventually it will get the size you want it to be just be carefull and dont tear it. or u can even make your own whitewalls outta styrene or rubber bands


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chevy 65...............



El Camino 66.....The Grass Hopper



Chevy 65 Convertible.........


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 10 2008, 09:44 AM~12111981
> *Chevy 65...............
> 
> 
> ...


the 65's look clean :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

not much just a box stock but #8


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finished up this tonight

















phil


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

#1
















*# 2 *


















*and # 3*
















#4
















#5


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man All of these builds are sick as hell!! They are insane. I am new to the game so I will post up my rookie builds in a minute, But I gotta give all of you homies mad props for these builds.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

New to da game everyone. I actually did most of these in the past couple of months. I guess I am hooked. My homie CHR1S619 got me hooked.  

1st ever.. 66 Stang


















2nd.. 55 Chevy


















3rd *Got this from CHR1S619*..57 Nomad


















4th *Another hookup from CHR1S619*..59 Impala


















5th.. 65 Galaxie


















Those are the ones I am proud of. The Galaxie is the best in my opinion so far but that Impala is right up there too. Let me know what everyone thinks. Thanks homies.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#13


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

FIRST AND ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First for 08










Number 2









Number 3









Number 4! 









Number 5! 
























Number6 
























Number 7
































number 8

















Number 9


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

First for 08










Number 2









Number 3









Number 4! 









Number 5! 
























Number6 
















Number 7
























number 8

















Number 9



























*10!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

#1








#2








#3








#4


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

#1
















#2
















#3
















#4
















#5
















#6
















#7








#8








#9








#10








#11


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

#2 FOR THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

#1


























#2

63 1/16 scale hopper

























#3


















#4

























#5


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good AL....how many more you gonna finish this year? I know you got a couple almost there.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

1


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Here's one i finally finished for the year.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 8 2008, 12:58 AM~9637093
> *first one
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE MY FIRST COMES OUT THAT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Those Builds.... :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

here is some more for 08 :biggrin: 
got tha 58 done


















































































a street rod im working on. painted trans candy apple red like the 58










































eclipse drop top


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wagon looks dope but where did the door lines go?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

#1









#2



















#3



















#4

















I love the camber ............but i dont like the way it came out mabye gonna change it up
#5









#6










making a convert boot now ^


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finish 2 more
























































And 62 Bel A


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 8 2008, 12:09 PM~12368547
> *Wagon looks dope but where did the door lines go?
> *


shaved everything so no doors for this one lol :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a couple finished in 08 for me
#1
















#2
















#3
















#4
















#5


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

#6
























#7
































#8
















#9








#10


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just finish Refurbishing.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------

